# Help please?



## cm738

Hope someone can help with this??

On the most recent series of BBC Ones "Strictly Come Dancing" Louise Redknapp danced to a classical (mainly strings) version of "Glorious" originally performed by Andreas Johnson, can anybody shed some light on which "orchestra" possibly performed this please??

Many Thanks

Iain.


----------



## Pugg

cm738 said:


> Hope someone can help with this??
> 
> On the most recent series of BBC Ones "Strictly Come Dancing" Louise Redknapp danced to a classical (mainly strings) version of "Glorious" originally performed by Andreas Johnson, can anybody shed some light on which "orchestra" possibly performed this please??
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Iain.


Must have missed that episode.


----------



## cm738

Found it!!

Group = Bond, Track = Explosive.


----------



## Pugg

cm738 said:


> Found it!!
> 
> Group = Bond, Track = Explosive.


How did you find that out?


----------

